# Where Can I Find A Battery



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

I just found my old Bulova accuquartz (from the early 70's), opened the case and to my surprise the battery did not leak. The battery was made by bulova and had 218 stamped on it. I checked a chart and it appears that the voltage is 1.35 volts. Any idea where I can find a battery for this, I'm curious to see if it'll still run?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi there

i think you would be better asking either hawkey (silver hawk) or our host, roy, i think they're the resident 'hummer' experts









regards,john.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A standard 389 1.5v Silver oxide battery should work. Mercury batteries are no longer available.


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hi there
> 
> i think you would be better asking either hawkey (silver hawk) or our host, roy, i think they're the resident 'hummer' experts
> 
> ...


Thank you Roy....picked up a battery...but...nothings happening. There is obviously something wrong. Can it, or does it pay for me to have it repaired, and if yes where?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

threean2 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > hi there
> ...


I do not know who repairs these anymore, sorry.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The only one I know if is here:

Watchrepairs

I have never used him, and the repair is likely to be expensive. Other wise, one of the RLT forum hummer "specialists" may jump in with a suggestion.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

That watchrepairs place is whom Accutrons UK used to use. Accutrons UK seems to be pretty much the only accutrons place in the UK for these watches now to sell parts (mostly crystals for SV conversions and corrected batteries - ie voltage corrected in case your watch runs fast on a 389). I think they wanted 100GBP when I had a hand slipping on my 70s 214 combined with a service... depends on what you think its worth. Paul (silverhawk) may be able to help but is no doubt busier with his cool new website than inside watches! 

There are lots of places in the US who could do it, check them out on the web or the accutrons yahoo group - its cheaper but you have to avoid the customs bill when you get it sent back and some senders wont write what you want on the parcel etc so keep records you sent the watch out the country in case of any debate - proof of sending is good. Sounds like if the watch isnt working with a battery then youve blown someting when it kickstarted with the new cell... one should never really just whack a new battery in an old accutron thats not had one in for ages....


----------



## Peter Ward (Sep 17, 2005)

In case you're still looking, there's a US shop on eBay, starfinding, that services Accutrons and also supplies batteries.

best wishes

Peter


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Do any of the electronic watches come with an alarm feature?

If so, I suppose it would be called a "Hum Dinger"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Do any of the electronic watches come with an alarm feature?
> 
> If so, I suppose it would be called a "Hum Dinger"


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Griff said:


> Do any of the electronic watches come with an alarm feature?
> 
> If so, I suppose it would be called a "Hum Dinger"


Groan
















I just picked up one of these as part of a job lot of LED's. they are really interesting movements with the motor and initial cog totally exposed when you take the back off, I'll try and take some pics.

Foz


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i'll admit i like hummers and have owned a few over the years,sadly i now longer buy them as they tend to give up the ghost on me and repair bills have too many zero's







,i understand the index mech is a pain on them and they need to be worked on under a microscope so kudos to anyone who can repair them.


----------

